# 2008 KIT RELEASES - AMT MPC Polar Lights



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

OK folks, you can see pictures of our release plans for 2008! Expect these kits to be available in September and October of this year... VISIT: http://www.autoworldhobby.com PLEASE NOTE: Box art and kit configurations are subject to change! No doubt, there are items on this list which have been out in the not too distant past, but we need to get SOMETHING out there for you guys to munch on while we continue planning. Even so, many of these first releases haven't been available since we were all youngsters! Here's the list: AMT '51 Chevy Convertible Digger Cuda '49 Ford Hippie Hemi '60 Ford Starliner "2 In 1" Li'l Stogie Chevy Titan 90 Cabover 1/25 Display Case Star Trek Enterprise - TV Version MPC '70 Super Bee (MPC body tool with Ertl AMT Chassis) Rupp Super Sno-Sport Dragster 1/20 Class Action '80 Monte Carlo with Trailer and Custom Chopper IMPORTANT NOTES: '60 Ford Starliner ;2 in 1 - while the tooling is not designed to make this a 2 in 1 kit, it is our hope that we will be able to include both stock and custom parts in this kit, along with nice vintage style packaging by yours truly! '70 Super Bee - as the body for this kit comes from original MPC tooling, we wanted to give it the MPC branding back and I plan on creating a vintage style package for this one as well. Chevy Titan 90 - we are looking for the inserts for this version of the tool. Fingers crossed! Thanks for your support, hope you see something you like! John Greczula /// Snagged from another message board Chris


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I hate to post on here with Firefox as it seems to run the whole paragraph together. Any tips for that? Chris


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Chris- Let's see if this works better :thumbsup:

*2008 KIT RELEASES - AMT * MPC * Polar Lights*

OK folks, you can see pictures of our release plans for 2008! Expect these kits to be available in September and October of this year... 

VISIT: http://www.autoworldhobby.com 

*PLEASE NOTE*: Box art and kit configurations are subject to change! No doubt, there are items on this list which have been out in the not too distant past, but we need to get _SOMETHING_ out there for you guys to munch on while we continue planning. Even so, many of these first releases haven't been available since we were all youngsters! 

Here's the list: 

*AMT* 
'51 Chevy Convertible 
Digger Cuda 
'49 Ford Hippie Hemi 
'60 Ford Starliner 
Li'l Stogie 
Chevy Titan 90 Cabover 
1/25 Display Case 
Star Trek Enterprise - TV Version 

*MPC* 
'70 Super Bee (MPC body tool with Ertl AMT Chassis) 
Rupp Super Sno-Sport Dragster 
1/20 Class Action '80 Monte Carlo with Trailer and Custom Chopper 

*POLAR LIGHTS*
1/24 Speed Racer Snap Kit
1/24 Speed Racer Glue Kit
1/1000 USS Enterprise (Kit with alternate parts for all three TV versions)

*IMPORTANT NOTES*: 
'60 Ford Starliner 2 in 1 - while the tooling is not designed to make this a 2 in 1 kit, it is our hope that we will be able to include both stock and custom parts in this kit, along with nice vintage style packaging by yours truly! '
70 Super Bee - as the body for this kit comes from original MPC tooling, we wanted to give it the MPC branding back and I plan on creating a vintage style package for this one as well. 
Chevy Titan 90 - we are looking for the inserts for this version of the tool. Fingers crossed! 

Thanks for your support, hope you see something you like! 

John Greczula /// 

Snagged from another message board 

Chris


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

LOL, Thanks man!
Chris


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Since when does the 1/1000 scale Polar Lights Enterprise measure 12"?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

It don't. It measures about 11.5 inches long.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

GREAT line up to start with!!!
The ORIGINAL Enterprise Amt kit like I had hoped for- terrrific! Tom DOES listen (or had the idea anyhow). The reissued Polar Lights 1/1000 Enterprise box I like!
Guess that answers the question about the Star trek license!
WOW!
Gary:woohoo:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The 1/1000 is 11.364" long.

Great news about the original AMT _Enterprise_ in the vintage 1967 box. Tom must have read my list. 










I doubt if we will get the original 1967 tooling, as I don't think it exists anymore. It will probably be the revised 1975 tooling in the 1967 box.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Definitely gotta get two of those!!

Wayne

Not to mention a couple of others on the list!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't do sci-fi and I want two of those.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Holy cow!!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

WOW...nice box art!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I still have a couple of the original boxes with that art - and one of the models that occupied one of them.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

superduty455 said:


> I hate to post on here with Firefox as it seems to run the whole paragraph together. Any tips for that? Chris


Great news on the re-releases. If you're running Noscript, click "Allow hobbytalk.com" and it won't come out as one large paragraph.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

The Hippie Hemi and especially the Digger 'Cuda have been on my wish list almost forever. Going to get a couple each. Will the Titan 90 in it's 70's style box have the original optional turbine engine? And while I can't recall the Dragster snowmobile, I'm sure I can find a place for it in my collection. The Enterprise is a must, if only for the box art.


----------



## psytce (Jan 17, 2007)

I am definitely getting both of those Enterprises. How about producing some of the other starships like Voyager and Defiant (from Deep Space Nine). I would also like to see the Enterprise E and the Delta Flyer. Is there any chance that these other ships would be produced because I'm sure that I'm not the only person that would buy these with the older models of these ships going for between $40 and $100 on Ebay.


Please make the other Star Trek Ships .... Pretty Please ......


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

That is the one that was released by Polar lights a few years ago,right?


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> That is the one that was released by Polar lights a few years ago,right?


No, that one is also being released, but it will be in a Polar Lights box. This one from AMT is probably the same (content wise) as the last re-issue, what 10 years ago? I think this one, due to box art, is intended more as a collector item, unless your a glutton for punishment and _try_ and build it accurate.
Oh how I'd love for them to go back to the original issue, but I realize that it can't be done as the mold has under gone almost a dozen mods since it's first release.


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Lil Stoogie can't wait, been looking for the original for years but the price has gone to high for me to bid on them through E-bay. I hope they plan on reissuing a lot of the old ones also.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks, I will buy the Star Trek kits just cause of the cool box art!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I wonder if Tom will re-issue Spock with the snakes kit...the way it appeared originally with the snakes....?

MMM


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

YESSSSSS!!! Somebody slap me this can only be a dream!!! These are truly the Good Ole Days !!!! (doing the pee wee herman dance!!!) Yeahhhhhh !!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I'll take about any Trek kit Tom wants to push out the door. Though I do so hope the large scale Dukes of Hazzard General Lee is reissued. I have never seen that kit come out again since it first showed up on the shelves waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back when.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

... or the '72 1/16 Petty Charger.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd love to see the 1/16 MPC Street Charger rereleased!!! I'd forgotten about that one! It had one of the nicest 426 Hemis and blower setups I've ever seen!

Chris


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I wonder if Tom will re-issue Spock with the snakes kit...the way it appeared originally with the snakes....?
> 
> MMM


THAT would be one of the very few star trek kits I would really like to see reissued. Personally I gotta throw my 2 cents in here....snoopy kits (MMM!), the 3 Flypoggers, Haunted Disney kits, Road Runner kits (cartoon), Stuff like Der Volks Van, Der Beetle Bus, Zingers.....I'm gonna stop there.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

The Spock with snakes molds were butchered to make the extremely limited-release STTMP Spock kit--the snakes were cut off, the uniform was changed to the lovely gray 'BLEAH!' uniform, the phaser was replaced with a tricorder...

That's not to say that if there is enough demand, a new mold couldn't be cut...these days, I'd take the TMP Spock!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

SteveR said:


> ... or the '72 1/16 Petty Charger.


I'm with you on that one, Steve. I had that kit once, one of the best Nascar kits ever produced. That one really needs to be re-released.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Putting out the Snoopy model kits seem like such a money maker, and no-brainer for Polar Lights, I can't understand why they wouldn't do it.

Tom already has the lic. for Peanuts characters, he should just get the rights to do the Snoopy models from the same folks.

Just imagine... a whole line of Snoopy with his sopwith, Race Snoopy with Bugatti, Joe cool surfing, Snoopy & Woodstock High Wire Act and let's not forget about Snoopy & Woodstock on a motorcycle.










These would be awesome, and I would buy two of each. 

The Peanuts' collectors alone would eat these up! :thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Putting out the Snoopy model kits seem like such a money maker, and no-brainer for Polar Lights, I can't understand why they wouldn't do it.
> 
> Tom already has the lic. for Peanuts characters, he should just get the rights to do the Snoopy models from the same folks.


Probably because he doesn't have access to the molds.
They are owned by Revell after all.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If the original Enterprise is released,from 10 years ago as mentioned,I certainly hope that it has been slightly improved.Spock with Snakes should be reissued in 1/8th scale with improvements made to the figure.Reverse engineering is always a possibility,right Tom.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

TAY666 said:


> Probably because he doesn't have access to the molds.
> They are owned by Revell after all.


That would prevent it, you're right. Is Revell still around? I can't keep track anymore of what model company went out of business, was bought by another company, changed name, etc.

It would seem though that Polar Lights has history with partnership productions. Maybe they could work something out with Revell.

Maybe.. Just maybe... please 

Or, as charlie might say... "Rats!"


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

.ahhh darn gotta try again


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> I'd love to see the 1/16 MPC Street Charger rereleased!!! I'd forgotten about that one! It had one of the nicest 426 Hemis and blower setups I've ever seen!
> 
> Chris


 I agree auroranut, I'd love to see this one redone too. Awesome detail on the engine. Had one as a teen and would love to apply my current skills to it. A truely great kit.

Dave:wave:


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

It would be nice if Polar Lights came out with some figure kits!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Geoff Boaz said:


> That would prevent it, you're right. Is Revell still around? I can't keep track anymore of what model company went out of business, was bought by another company, changed name, etc.
> 
> It would seem though that Polar Lights has history with partnership productions. Maybe they could work something out with Revell.
> 
> ...


Yes, Revell is still around. Though they were bought by another company last summer, I think they are still marketing under the Revell name (but don't quote me on that)

If you remember The relationship between PL and Revell had cooled considerably before PL was bought out by RC2. So I really don't how much chance there is.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

*AMT, PL and Revell*

Will the AMT Enterprise reissue have the lights?

Revell's previous owners had stopped the practice of working with PL as the previous owners before them allowed. Now that there is a new owner, they might allow working with PL again. Reissues of the Snoopy kits would be great. Revell wants to do it but the Schulz family is against new licenses but this is a reissue.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

_"It would be nice if Polar Lights came out with some figure kits!"_

I'll second that.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Thirded!

Sleepy Hollow, Michael Myers, the Stooges...c'mon, Mr. Lowe, throw us a bone here! I promise I'll scoop up the AMT Enterprise, as well as the PL Enterprise, and a glue Speed Racer Mach 5! 

Pleeeeeeease!!!!


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

*Old molds.*

Does Tom have access to all the AMT molds?

It would be nice if the Airwolf helicopter and EctoII from Ghostbusters gets re-release along with the Delorean from BTTF.

Mike


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Trek Ace said:


> The 1/1000 is 11.364" long.
> 
> Great news about the original AMT _Enterprise_ in the vintage 1967 box. Tom must have read my list.
> 
> ...


OK, please correct me if I am mistaken, but I definitely had one of these AMT kits decades ago, and my vintage has transparent green upper and lower saucer domes with (quite flimsy) lights in them; batteries contained in the lower hull, and rotating the deflector dish served to turn the lights on-off. Question, do you reckon this re-issue will have any of that !???
I'm excited, Fox!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

All of that described was part of the original 1967 tooling. It's hard to know if those molds still exist that would accommodate the lights and batteries - and what condition they would be in if they were available.

No one would be more pleased than me if they were to reissue the kit with the original tooling and grain-of-wheat bulbs. But, I suspect that what we will get is the later tooling sans lights. I'm still hoping that the decals included would be the originals, rather than the incorrect font with "all fourteen starships" version from 1974 and on.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Throw you a bone??? WTF man? he is already reissuing 2 trek kits. give him a break and just say thanks!
I know i am.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm just hoping the AMT E has clear domes for the warp engines and a set of decals for other starships and the correct NCC numbers as seen in TOS. That would do it for me.
As for other Trek kits all I would like to see at this time are the ones I don't have from AMT. Hmm, I wonder if the molds for the K-7 station and the Vulcan shuttl/warp sled still exist?? Hmmm.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Spock with snakes - I'd love that kit, but I rather doubt that will ever happen because of the molds. Too bad, though. I bet it would sell reasonably well.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Spock with the snakes was retooled.In early 1980 the Mr Spock kit was issued with Spock wearing his uniform from STTMP and the base was cut down in size.Spock was still holding the communicater but AMT eliminated his phaser as well as the snakes.Only chance to reduplicate that model is to reverse engineer an old Spock kit to create a new mold.


----------



## BigH827 (Mar 17, 2007)

Revell is very much still around though its now called Revell/Monogram, and if they could get permission, I think they would kit and sell the Snoppy kits on their own.
As for the 18" AMT E all three that I have bought, 1976, 80, 96, had the clear green tint bridge and lower domes, never could get the engines on right with the 76 one, but I dought that the molds from the first essiue are still around with the lighting parts. What the kit could use is the three dents on the bottom of the saucer filled in, and if it were possable the grids removed from the top of the saucer. As for this kit not building an correct model of the E thats true but it does build in to correct model of the other ships seen. Becasue they used this kit to build them, but besides fixing the things all ready said makeing the engine ends out of clear plastic would be nice as well.
Revell/Monogram own all of the Voyager molds, as that was the only time AMT didnt get the rights to Star Trek.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Jafo said:


> Throw you a bone??? WTF man? he is already reissuing 2 trek kits. give him a break and just say thanks!
> I know i am.


I've already thanked Mr. Lowe in another thread. I was joining in the clamor for some figure kits. Hopefully those will be in the next wave of styrene goodness.

Besides, apparently Mr. Lowe went to Morton's last night. There was a T-Bone and scraps in a bag on my doorstep this morning! D'oh! Wrong kind of bone!:jest:


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

PS: it was not intended as criticism, just wonderful memories of the original kit I had at the time. I am looking fwd to whatever version will be issued and I adore that version of box art (and slightly larger box than usual if I recall) above the later versions. Fox!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually I think Revell has decided to drop the "/Monogram" from their name now. That venerable old model company name is now a piece of history.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Great Planes which is a holder of Hobbico are the new owners of Revell. I believe a search on this site would bring that up, but I'm too lazy to look. Anyway, they have brought out some nice new car kits and in great box art with the old Revell name.


Chris


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I thought MPC,owned by RC had the molds for Spock with Snakes.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

No it was AMT


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

AMT, which became AMT/Ertl, which became Ertl, which was bought by RC2....


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Aurora actually produced the molds for Spock with the Snakes. They traded a set of molds to AMT for a set of Enterprise molds so they could release the Enterprise in England

Subsequently, AMT retooled their kit for Star Trek the Motion Picture. Revell reportedly still has the original unaltered Aurora molds.

Steve


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

They traded a set of molds to AMT for a set of Enterprise molds so they could release the Enterprise in England


...and Canada.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Hope the reissue is from old retro-ed tooling. With perhaps some slight corrections... the dimples on the lower saucer. Be disappointed if the box contains the modified 70's tooling with that wretched dish.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The molds for the movie Enterprise were all new molds and not the ones from TOS retooled.
Just so there is no misunderstanding from any body who may not be aware of it, like a new member for instance.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

If this is true that Revell still has the Old Aurora tooling of the AMT Enterprise which is the earlier version of the kit.Tom Lowe could hopefully contact them and aquire that mold to produce the upcoming Enterprise kit in the collectors box he plans to do.Guy S.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> The 1/1000 is 11.364" long.
> 
> Great news about the original AMT _Enterprise_ in the vintage 1967 box. Tom must have read my list.
> 
> ...


I don't get the whole 'box art' mentality.

Its still the same crappy kit inside.

I won't be touching any of the re-released stuff.
If Tom wants my business, he'll have to produce new stuff.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I think I bought my first Enterprise kit around 1970 or '71, not that long after the first ones were produced--it was in the large box but with totally different and much less interesting art--and I never knew this first version of the box even existed until a few years ago. I think it's incredibly cool and yes, I would pay the kit price (which probably ain't all that much) just to have the box. I don't normally collect boxes or box art per se but this is the first version of what is probably the best-selling and most iconic sci fi kit of all time and I think this is the coolest-looking packaging it ever had. Reissuing it this way is a brilliant idea.

The only thing I wonder is if it references the lighting feature, since obviously that wouldn't be included. But color me sold...


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

ClubTepes said:


> I don't get the whole 'box art' mentality.
> 
> Its still the same crappy kit inside.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this. I'm Trek'd out... where no man has gone before? Please...

BIG SNOOPY! BIG SNOOPY! BIG SNOOPY!


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> The molds for the movie Enterprise were all new molds and not the ones from TOS retooled.
> Just so there is no misunderstanding from any body who may not be aware of it, like a new member for instance.


huh ?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> I don't get the whole 'box art' mentality.


I do. I'll buy some kits just for how cool the box looks.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Especially this one...Embossed Tin Box !... I'm buying one just for the box :thumbsup: I had this kit in the sixties and brother let me tell you...there are a lot worse kits on the market than this one...
Mcdee


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

How disappointing. People won't buy the reissues, only new stuff instead?

Okay, fine, but remember, in order to raise the capital to make new stuff, Mr. Lowe is using existing molds to raise the capital for new subjects! Also, by releasing selected kits (such as the 18" TOS E and the PL TOS E), he can also gauge market interest for similar items.

Don't buy them, no one is forcing you to. Just don't complain when your kits don't happen because the reissues didn't sell enough to raise the capital for new development.

I'm just saying. 

Personally, I'm going to get more of each of those ships. I don't have to, I _want_ to!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

I buy every current reissue that comes out that's not Trek related, and I might buy some repop Trek fig kits if done from the original styles. Also... I bought the last Polar Lights Giant Enterprise, plus just about every other kit they've produced since the start, till the company was sold. Plus, Johnny Lightn' cars, plus some of the 1st Christmas/Misfit Toys, er, toys, plus some round 2 snoopy stuff, plus on and on.

I've more than helped support Mr. Lowe's visions'... past and current.

I'm just really, really tired of Trek ships as models, from any company. I tend to think Mr Lowe (and other like-minded Business folks) assume we all gush over anything Trek. And while there is still a loyal fan base (me too on some level), there are also some of us who never want to see another Enterprise, (or Trek ship in general) model kit in our life time, rehashed from previous molds. It was only a few years ago that PL put this kit out yet again after AMT had put it out. And, here it is again, but in a retro box. Sorry, and with all due respect, but yawn.

Trek needs a rest, at least until the new movie hits, then OK... let's see some new ship kits. 




WarpCore Breach said:


> How disappointing. People won't buy the reissues, only new stuff instead?
> 
> Okay, fine, but remember, in order to raise the capital to make new stuff, Mr. Lowe is using existing molds to raise the capital for new subjects! Also, by releasing selected kits (such as the 18" TOS E and the PL TOS E), he can also gauge market interest for similar items.
> 
> ...


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Huh? What? Did somebody put out Star Trek kits? How about Star Wars?  
Thrush


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> I don't get the whole 'box art' mentality.
> 
> Its still the same crappy kit inside.
> 
> ...


I'd probably buy one of the unaltered kits but I'd buy several (as I did with the 11.5" version) if he were to retrofit it to the original tooling with, perhaps, a separate tree with some accurized bits and pieces for modifications to the original.:thumbsup:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Why are we shouting down a gift horse!?? Tom is putting this reissue out because he wants to test the kit waters for new Trek kits in general. I have to believe in '09 we WILL see new tooling kits- the very least being an Enterprise from the new movie- make no mistake about that!!!!
Gary (who will be buying SEVERAL of the reissued '66 Enterprise kits)


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Come on guys, you are under no obligation to buy kits to keep a company alive. If a company is putting out kits that no one wants, they deserve to go out of business. Autoworld or Mobius or Monarch or any other company are not charity operations. 

The reissued Enterprise kits are not bad ideas. They are pretty good kits in high demand. The 18" Enterprise has not been produced in over 15 years. A good paint job and nice decals and you have a good looking model. A few aftermarket parts and you have a great looking model. The PL 1:1000 kit is also a good kit. There are plenty worse kits to produce.

Give them a little time and I am sure Autoworld will put out some new kits. It takes a year or more to create a kit and get it to market. Give them a chance. Hell, they only announced the AMT/PL/MPC deal 10 days ago.

Steve


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

But why test the waters by reissuing an inaccurate kit alongside another kit of the exact same subject that boasts greater accuracy plus more building options without resorting to aftermarket parts? Especially when the exact same kit is still available in reasonable quantity on eBait at nearly the same price as the reissue?
It's not like the old AMT E is a "Big Frankie" or some other kit of that sort that commands top dollar on the secondary market. I know I'm buying neither. I've built the AMT E so many times over the years, I'm sick of it... and I have enough PL E kits in my stash. Those aren't that hard to find at reasonable prices either.

Now, had it been the UFO/Leif Ericson... or the K-7 station... then yeah, I'd have been waiting with wallet open. As it stands, pass.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Sigh.....because the "lousy" old Enterprise would far outsell a Lief erickson or K-7 kit, that is why. There are some very passionate fans of those two kits out there but I lay you OVERWHELMING odds the Enterprise would still FAR outsell those kits...and sales tell Autoworld which direction to go in the future!
Gary:hat:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I think that spindrift is right! I'd still like the Lief Ericson and the K-7 station, which probably won't happen till later.

But the Enterprise would be a good seller, no matter how accurate - or inaccurate- the kit is. Steve's right, too.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

More figure kits would be nice. I'm not really a fan of sci-fi so I can't see myself buying any Star Trek or Star Wars kits ( each to their own- I think I'm the worlds only collector/ builder of Renwal and Superior anatomical kits!!)
but some of the Davinci inventions would be cool!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Chris don't sell yourself short ...my first model ever was the Renwall Visible Man...1959 and I've still got it today...and the V Head-V Woman and V Horse I just picked up the V Alien and going to buy the V T-Rex...but man nothing beats a good Monster Model:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool Mcdee! The only Renwal kit I'm missing is the Visible Pigeon. Man, I'd love to find that one!! The Palmer Bullfrog and Superior deep sea lobster elude me too. I'm damn sure they'll never see the light of day again.

Chris.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Thank you for listening our prayers and request, guys!!!!! :woohoo:

If you are able to go deep into the original AMT catalog, you will find very interesting things, such as the Man from UNCLE's car and the AMT Tronic (a futuristic car issued in the 70's and reissued in around 2000), the Airwolf helicopter; or the MPC Star Wars models (they were great!!)

And about the Polar Lights line... how about the C57-D Starcruiser from "The Forbidden Planet"? That huuuuuuuge model is still a very hot commodity in eBay (about $250) Pleeeease bring it back in a decent price and you will have plenty of customers, me the first!!! :wave:

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

spindrift said:


> Sigh.....because the "lousy" old Enterprise would far outsell a Lief erickson or K-7 kit, that is why. There are some very passionate fans of those two kits out there but I lay you OVERWHELMING odds the Enterprise would still FAR outsell those kits...and sales tell Autoworld which direction to go in the future!
> Gary:hat:



I want the K-7 station!!!!!!! I need it!!! 

Pleeeeease!!!! It has been a loooong time looking for it and in eBay the prices are merciless!!!!

Recovering all the original ST catalog from the 60's-70's could be a great success for the hobby and the franchise lovers, like me!!! :wave:

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Geez.
Reading the third page of this thread makes me want
to suggest that Mr. Lowe get a refund and cancel all
his plans to rebuild his model company. 

What's the matter with you people? Something great happens
and all you want to do is complain and criticize.

Why issue the 18" Enterprise? Because it sells. I'm going to 
buy one. I don't care if it is inaccurate. I've been building
them for years, and I'll keep building them as long as they're
out there. The tin box is a bonus, this time around. I could
keep modeling supplies in it!


Abacero-
Spock said: "_There are _always alternatives."
"There are". "There's" is grammatically incorrect, and Spock
would never make that mistake.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> Abacero-
> Spock said: "_There are _always alternatives."
> "There are". "There's" is grammatically incorrect, and Spock
> would never make that mistake.


 That was bugging me, too! :thumbsup:

From Wikiquote.org:



> James T. Kirk: [voiceover] Captain's log, stardate 8141.6. Starship Enterprise departing for Ceti Alpha V to pick up the crew of U.S.S. Reliant. All is well. And yet I can't help wondering about the friend I leave behind. *"There are always possibilities," Spock said. *And if Genesis is indeed life from death, I must return to this place again.


----------



## dpluta (Dec 5, 2007)

I was initially excited about this re-birth. However, re-hashing Trek vehicle kits is not going to wrench (recession-based) dollars out of my pocket. I dont think that Trek vehicles and car kits are going to light the modeling world on fire, anymore than A-Corps Fokkers would. 

I'm not criticizing. We are all welcome to voice opinions. I hope he does really well with this first release. Certainly future releases will depend upon it. However, money is tight for a lot of people these days. I'm not convinced that re-released Trek vehicle kits are the answer. I would buy the original Spock snakes kit and it sounds like that one would have a been an instant hit. 

I think many of us have kits stacked up waiting to be built. Adding to the pile with re-released Trek vehicles or some muscle cars are not in my plans. I think he needs to go right back to re-issuing long-lost Aurora kits. That's what PL was built on and (I think) that's where the money is. Good luck Tom.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

WarpCore Breach said:


> How disappointing. People won't buy the reissues, only new stuff instead?
> 
> Okay, fine, but remember, in order to raise the capital to make new stuff, Mr. Lowe is using existing molds to raise the capital for new subjects! Also, by releasing selected kits (such as the 18" TOS E and the PL TOS E), he can also gauge market interest for similar items.
> 
> ...


I fell for that when we were trying to support PL in hopes of a 1/350 TOS 'E'.
And look what happened, Tom sold the company.

There are no guarantees in life.
What I do know is that Tom sold everything for a bunch of money so he probably has the money to produce a new tool if he wants.

In buying everything that he throws at us, all that shows him is that we'll buy ANYTHING he throws at us regardless of quality.
Hense then, there is no incentive for him to create an ACCURATE product of the Enterprise.

Buy NOT buying any of the inaccurate products, and telling him what we REALLY WANT will go further to tell him that what we want is a larger ACCURATE model of the Enterprise.

As for 'market interest', soft sales of the Enterprise rereleases would say 'lack of interest' to bean counters who know only numbers and not, whats wrong with the product and that the customer is demanding a better quality.

I recently heard some disturbing news from a rep, that Tom put a AMT 'car guy' in the top seat (I heard his name, but can't remember it) and am afraid that all we have here is AMT mentality under the guise of the PL banner.

I wonder how REALLY interested Tom really is in our desires.
He posted the 'Polar Lights Lives' thread on March 7th. 
He made a total of three posts that day, and has not posted again since.
His posts previous to that were almost a whole year before that.
When Dave was with PL, we heard from him at least once a week, so we knew he was keeping up with the boards.

So again I say, if Tom wants my money for a TOS Enterprise, he'll have to come up with new high quality product if he wants my money.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

CaptFrank said:


> Geez.
> Reading the third page of this thread makes me want
> to suggest that Mr. Lowe get a refund and cancel all
> his plans to rebuild his model company.
> ...


Thank you, Capt. Frank!! :thumbsup: I started to correct that misquote.

And, about the criticism, I agree with you. The idea is that Mr. Lowe loves this hobby so much to put his money on it and trying to make it a profitable business. It is a great merit on that, so the best thing we modelers can do is to support him buying the models and give him feasable ideas about possible models that could be interesting to the modelers (figures, cars, vehicles, themed models, etc.)

Let's be together to support this new brand and the man behind it!

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There ARE always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Tom has to be a busy man.
Be thankful he is on board again and back with models. Back with Star Trek.
Remember IT WAS JUST ANNOUNCED a few weeks ago- amazing they already have lined up some kits for the Fall! Why complain? Buy them or don't. Wait to see what 2009 will bring.
I, for one, am delighted we are even discussing Polar Lights again!
Think about it...
Gary:hat:


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

I do apoligize to the forum for the Spock misquote. I just received plenty of friendly corrections to that mistake.

It will never happen again!

Thanks for your comments.

Best regadrs,

Alberto

_"There ARE always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

ClubTepes, I appreciate your concerns. The way I see it, it's still too early to know what the game plan is.... but where you see disappointment, I see opportunity to get something I've been wanting!

Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE a larger and more accurate (bigger than the 1/1000 TOS E) _Enterprise_ model. But for reasons of my own, I still have a want/need for some extra kits of both reissues.

You do bring up good points (although Mr. Lowe has no obligation to talk about his financial state) so you will either be shown to be right, wrong, or somewhere inbetween. I hope you are right in your feeling for some new kits as I'd like to see some myself!

Take care and thanks for your input! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

abacero said:


> I do apoligize to the forum for the Spock misquote. I just received plenty of friendly corrections to that mistake.
> 
> It will never happen again!


:thumbsup:

I was just trying to help.
I hope everyone wasn't too rough.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Folks,Tom has to start somewhere. I'm just excited that he's back to reproducing kits again. Man look at what he has to draw on in the way of molds now. MPC, AMT, Polar lights, wow that's alot to draw on. 
I understand that this board is designed to sound off , but let's be more possative and optomistic here. It's gonna take time to get things going. I'm sure Tom will be listening to our wants. Remember that this whole idea of setting up a bb to listen to the customers started with Tom. Noone ever cared enough to listen intently to his customer base until Tom started Polar lights.
I have ALOT of things I'd like to see , new and repoped, but it can't happen over night.Give Tom a chance.
One more point to make. I know alot of folks have serious issues with the old Trek enterprise, but concider this. I got one off of ebay so I could relive having that old girl ,inaccuracies(sp?) and all. I wanted to relive the feelings I had enjoying that model when inaccuracies (sp?) didn't matter. It was and is awesome to be able to go back and remember the adventures I had with THE same ship I did when I was 8 years old. This is the idea Tom is after. 
I also thought it would be cool to build the entire fleet of starships as a kid. I didn't have that opportunity earlier, even when the 1/1000 E's where around, but I got a start. With them being rereleased again, I can again try to do that life long ambition again.
Besides, Tom is going to need to pace himself some now. He has two other kit companies to compete with now., and I for one , can't afford to buy everything I want from all of them as quickly as I'd like. I have other things like wife,kids,morgage , groceries, ect. competeing with those dollars too.(note to reader, I was going to refer to these things as pesky , in jest, but was afraid the wife and kids wouldn't appreciate being refered to as being pesky!!!)
I closing, again just be patient,optomistic, and enjoy. There are incredible opportunites here for all of us. Let's not discourage our benefactors by being naysayers. As someone else stated on a moebius thread, "these are the golden days"Woowhoo I'm gonna Love the ride as long as I can!!!!!:woohoo:

L8 r:wave:

Dave


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

"All we are say-ing . . . 
Is give Tom a chance!"


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Perfesser, did you just misquote John Lennon? 

Chris.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> Perfesser, did you just misquote John Lennon?
> 
> Chris.


I thought I was misquoting Yoko--my mistake!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

pagni said:


> huh ?


I was reffering to post 55 made by Culttvman on page 4 of this thread.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

To get off topic I'll talk about the models.

The 1960 Ford Starliner had several styling cues similiar to the Batmobile. My shop teacher had a black one stored at the school, and it looked what batman might drive if he had a family. Batman and Batwoman in front, Robin and Batgirl in back. Bat-Picnic basket in the trunk.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

irishtrek said:


> I was reffering to post 55 made by Culttvman on page 4 of this thread.


I was talking about the Spock kit, not the Enterprise

Steve


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

You're right, my mistake. My appoligies, you have my permission to scold me if you like.


----------

